# Why isnt my cycle working??!!?



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey Brahs,

I'm 26 years old, 6'0, 215 lbs, and probably about 16% BF,  been lifting pretty serious now for like 8 months. Started a cycle and I dont feel anything. I bought my stuff from a top 3 website according to a steroids ranking website. Not sure if im allowed to mention the ranking site or the steroid website seller. I'm taking Test Prop, Tren Ace, and Mast combo. Its 50/50/50 quantity.
My workout routine is pretty intense. Mon-Thurs i use free weights and on saturday and sunday i do crossfit. Sometimes ill eliminate the crossfit and do aproximately 2 hours of UFC style type training. 
I normally take my test/tren combo in the morning and i take 1ml. So the 1 ml should have 50/50/50 of each steroid. I normally inject in my butt, and occasionally my delt.  I do this on mon/wed/fri. 
At the 3 week mark after zero strength increase, i upped the dosage to 3 ml on mon/wed/fri. After a week of this i actually ran out. Rookie mistake. I miscalcuated how much i needed, so on week 5, i had nothing to take. I ordered more test/tren, this time from a different website and this time i didnt screw around. I decided after extensive research into Bostin Lloyds and Zyzz (my idol) cycles, ive decided to use 150mg test on mon/wed/fri and 700 mg of tren/week. After starting this dosage, i felt a strength increase but overall the sides were minor. Heres some of my lifts:
Monday/chest: flat bench 135/5 135/5, 145/5, 145/4 and then dumbbell incline 35/6, 40/4, 40/4.
Arms: dumbbell curls 20/6, 20/6, 25/4, 25/4, barbell curl: Just the bar/8, 55/5, 45/2
Squats: smith machine 135/5, 135/5, 135/5, 135/5.
Back i do cable stuff. Cant recall the lbs. 
Triceps i do cable pushdowns and dubmbell extensions. This isnt a detailed workout routine. I do alot more than this. This just gives you an idea of my routine. i also walk on the treadmill for about 30 minutes.
I have now been on test/tren for 10 weeks and will be jumping into pct. Ive decided to use the pct blend from MAN, called N-XT. Supposed to be a sttae of the art test booster.

After pct, i plan on jumping back on and trying test/tren cycle again, but this time with a different source. Any tips on getting the most bang for my buck?

I did eventually gain some strength. Bench went up from 135 to almost 155. I curl 30 lbs dumbbells now for about 6 reps. Looking for positive criticism.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 5, 2016)

:32 (6):



I hope this is a troll post


----------



## DF (Feb 5, 2016)

Is this you Bro??????


----------



## silvereyes87 (Feb 5, 2016)

What I'd do.
Step one : stop buying gear off eroids websites.
Step two: stop worrying about gear and really decide what you are trying to accomplish.  Sounds like you are all over the place with workouts.
Step three: start eating right, eat good and actually put effort into the weights. I had a hurt shoulder and it took me  4 months of lifting to get from 135 to 235, sure you can too.


----------



## bronco (Feb 5, 2016)

This isnt real


----------



## Maijah (Feb 5, 2016)

I dont even know what to say.....


----------



## Dex (Feb 5, 2016)

26 y/o 16% 6' 215lbs and using gear with that amount of weight on the bar...a joke for sure.


----------



## Jscs94 (Feb 5, 2016)

DF said:


> Is this you Bro??????


Oh noo, this guy again lol.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 5, 2016)

lmao at this post and the guy in the video that seems to keep popping back into my life!!!


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 5, 2016)

Cycle advice?
Looks like the stuff i was using was either fake or watered down. I'm trying to get single digit body fat thats why I'm not doing heavy weights. 
Whats your opinion on winny or anadrol?


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok, so you dont agree with my cycle. Thats cool. How about you put me together a better cycle?


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 5, 2016)

Considering where i started, my weight increased a good amount. I'm not trying to be a powerlifter. I'm trying to get cut.


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 5, 2016)

bigdog said:


> lmao at this post and the guy in the video that seems to keep popping back into my life!!!



help me, dont make jokes.


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

Maijah said:


> I dont even know what to say.....



why dont you lay out a cycle plan for me.
Thoughts on halotestin?


----------



## DF (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> help me, dont make jokes.



Really?  If you are benching 155lbs at your body weight.  You should not be using gear.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 6, 2016)

beastmodezyzz said:


> help me, dont make jokes.


this post is so ridiculous it is a joke... Sorry!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Feb 6, 2016)

Please tell us more about your idol.


----------



## RISE (Feb 6, 2016)

The fact that zyzz is in his username already gives it away that it's a troll.  As well was "beast mode" yet lifting 155 on bench.


----------



## bronco (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> *Cycle advice?*
> Looks like the stuff i was using was either fake or watered down. I'm trying to get single digit body fat thats why I'm not doing heavy weights.
> Whats your opinion on winny or anadrol?



You want some advice? STOP WTF YOU ARE DOING NOW!!! You are nowhere close to being ready for steroids


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 6, 2016)

Fine. You want some advice. 

Pin your taint. It absorbs way faster. It's not pleasant, but we do what we must for the gains.


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

RISE said:


> The fact that zyzz is in his username already gives it away that it's a troll.  As well was "beast mode" yet lifting 155 on bench.



You make fun of my lifts? You are probably one of those bullies in the gym that makes fun of weaker people. 

Yeah my bench press isn't good. But, we all start somewhere, right?


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

RustyShackelford said:


> Please tell us more about your idol.



Why? So you can make fun of me? I like his physique. I think Zyzz was a cool guy who got a lot of people into working out. Myself included.


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

RISE said:


> The fact that zyzz is in his username already gives it away that it's a troll.  As well was "beast mode" yet lifting 155 on bench.



Nobody is offering any solid advice. So what if I admire Zyzz. He had an amazing physique. And Beast Mode is a popular Nick name that sounds cool. I'm not a troll. Whatever that means.

I never would've imagined so many bullies in one place. It's people like all of you, that makes it difficult for beginners to feel comfortable in the gym environment. Do you ridicule and harass over weight guys in your gym too?


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Fine. You want some advice.
> 
> Pin your taint. It absorbs way faster. It's not pleasant, but we do what we must for the gains.



Why do you say this? What good came out of it? Does it bring you joy to be a bully?


----------



## DF (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> Nobody is offering any solid advice. So what if I admire Zyzz. He had an amazing physique. And Beast Mode is a popular Nick name that sounds cool. I'm not a troll. Whatever that means.
> 
> I never would've imagined so many bullies in one place. It's people like all of you, that makes it difficult for beginners to feel comfortable in the gym environment. Do you ridicule and harass over weight guys in your gym too?



Again if you are benching 155.  You sir should not be using steroids!


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> Why do you say this? What good came out of it? Does it bring you joy to be a bully?



As a matter of fact YES IT DOES!! 

We have a rule around here

If you can't bench your body weight you can't use gear 

Also if you can't bench 300 YOUR A PUSSY!!


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

DF said:


> Again if you are benching 155.  You sir should not be using steroids!



OK, I respect your opinion. But that ship has already sailed. Steroids will make me stronger and bigger. Even you cannot deny that. I bet if I did a 3 month cycle with better quality test/tren then my bench will sky rocket.


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> As a matter of fact YES IT DOES!!
> 
> We have a rule around here
> 
> ...



I have no idea why you would post something like this. You might be bigger and stronger than me, but at least I'm a better human being than you. 
I try to help people and be a positive influence on them. Maybe you could try that too? 
You'd be surprised how good it will make you feel.


----------



## RISE (Feb 6, 2016)

If you know who zyzz is, you know what a troll is.  You're failing hard bud.


----------



## bvs (Feb 6, 2016)

This whole thread is just a mess. You need to get off the juice before you do anymore damage


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> I have no idea why you would post something like this. You might be bigger and stronger than me, but at least I'm a better human being than you.
> I try to help people and be a positive influence on them. Maybe you could try that too?
> You'd be surprised how good it will make you feel.



There's no possible way you could influence people positively. 
To put it very bluntly: people like you are some of the most hated by the gear using community. You lift for 8 months and jump on. Like you think it's some ****ing magical shortcut. 
Here's the thing: if you don't know how to eat and train properly, you're ****ed. Period. All you are going to do is hurt yourself. Your tendons are shit. They've never been pushed to get stronger.  They will snap on you if you keep using gear. 
You're squatting in a smith. This is actually more dangerous than real squats. 
You know absolutely nothing about cutting, or else you wouldn't be trying to shortcut with gear. 

When you come off, since you didn't build a foundation, you'll be right back to a beta bitch.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

First I read it correctly noticed you're taking 150mg 3x a week of test. That's 450m mg a week and you mentioned 700mg of tren a week. That alone is alarming. Your test dosage which should always be your base should be higher than any other AAS. Whoever steered you into the direction isn't experienced enough to know that this formula can do more harm than good. You need more research bro.


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

RISE said:


> If you know who zyzz is, you know what a troll is.  You're failing hard bud.



I only know zyzz from YouTube. He has the physique that I admire and want to obtain. I read somewhere that he used tren, which is why I included it in my first cycle. I attempted to research before I started. Watched numerous Bostin Lloyd videos on YouTube, read countless posts on different forums. One thing I noticed is whenever a new guy showed up and asked questions, the regulars on the forum would ridicule and bully them. I never thought I would be on the receiving end of it. Guess I was wrong. 
What am I failing at? I'm not claiming to be Zyzz or one of his biggest fans. I figured nobody would care that I put it in my user name. If I knew he was so hated than I would've picked a different name.
I figured he was well liked on the internet. Not sure why you are associating troll and zyzz. Must be an inside joke or something. Either way I don't think I'm in the loop on that one.

Everyone keeps saying to get off steroids. That's not why I'm here. I'm here to get the most out of my cycle.


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

Massacre said:


> First I read it correctly noticed you're taking 150mg 3x a week of test. That's 450m mg a week and you mentioned 700mg of tren a week. That alone is alarming. Your test dosage which should always be your base should be higher than any other AAS. Whoever steered you into the direction isn't experienced enough to know that this formula can do more harm than good. You need more research bro.



Thank you for the information.I greatly appreciate it. Ill definitely adjust dosages.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

Sure, the first thing you need to focus on is diet and training heavy. I know that it's said if you go light to get ripped but this is a myth. You want to get ripped? GO HEAVY! Your diet will take care of shedding the fat, going heavy will do the rest. You don't need AAS because you haven't reached your full potential yet. You haven't tried to do is the way it should be done. That's why I feel the bros are voicing their concern. It's not what you want to hear. I get it. But is it the truth


----------



## RISE (Feb 6, 2016)

Massacre said:


> First I read it correctly noticed you're taking 150mg 3x a week of test. That's 450m mg a week and you mentioned 700mg of tren a week. That alone is alarming. Your test dosage which should always be your base should be higher than any other AAS. Whoever steered you into the direction isn't experienced enough to know that this formula can do more harm than good. You need more research bro.



That's actually not correct at all.  Many people use substances like tren higher than test to receive more of the effects of the tren than test. The test is mostly used to keep your nuts and bodily functions running after your testes shut down.


----------



## RISE (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> I only know zyzz from YouTube. He has the physique that I admire and want to obtain. I read somewhere that he used tren, which is why I included it in my first cycle. I attempted to research before I started. Watched numerous Bostin Lloyd videos on YouTube, read countless posts on different forums. One thing I noticed is whenever a new guy showed up and asked questions, the regulars on the forum would ridicule and bully them. I never thought I would be on the receiving end of it. Guess I was wrong.
> What am I failing at? I'm not claiming to be Zyzz or one of his biggest fans. I figured nobody would care that I put it in my user name. If I knew he was so hated than I would've picked a different name.
> I figured he was well liked on the internet. Not sure why you are associating troll and zyzz. Must be an inside joke or something. Either way I don't think I'm in the loop on that one.
> 
> Everyone keeps saying to get off steroids. That's not why I'm here. I'm here to get the most out of my cycle.



Zyzz is not someone to admire.  He is the epitome of the average guy who jumps on with no research, hence why he died of cardio arrest in his early 20's.  Which is exactly the road your going down (minus all the rec drugs unless you do use them as well).   We are hard on you bc at 26 years old you are making irrational decisions.  You are not advanced enough to use steroids and you do not have enough experience in the gym.  You are also very ignorant to go online and look for "reputable" sources on a website.  We can all excuse you for that bc I'm pretty sure more than half this site was In your boat, including me.  But at 17 I was smarter than you are being right now.  I studied the Shit out of steroids for YEARS and didn't touch them til I was 23, and I started lifting when I was 15.  And even though I types all this bullshit to try and educate you, I guarantee I'll hear "well steroids will get me there faster".  This is true, but you will also lose it all in a month bc you have no base and no idea what you are doing.  Shut your brain off from responding and let what we have to tell you sink in.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

RISE said:


> That's actually not correct at all.  Many people use substances like tren higher than test to receive more of the effects of the tren than test. The test is mostly used to keep your nuts and bodily functions running after your testes shut down.



Interesting. I've never ran anything higher than test. I'll look into it.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

RISE said:


> Zyzz is not someone to admire.  He is the epitome of the average guy who jumps on with no research, hence why he died of cardio arrest in his early 20's.  Which is exactly the road your going down (minus all the rec drugs unless you do use them as well).   We are hard on you bc at 26 years old you are making irrational decisions.  You are not advanced enough to use steroids and you do not have enough experience in the gym.  You are also very ignorant to go online and look for "reputable" sources on a website.  We can all excuse you for that bc I'm pretty sure more than half this site was In your boat, including me.  But at 17 I was smarter than you are being right now.  I studied the Shit out of steroids for YEARS and didn't touch them til I was 23, and I started lifting when I was 15.  And even though I types all this bullshit to try and educate you, I guarantee I'll hear "well steroids will get me there faster".  This is true, but you will also lose it all in a month bc you have no base and no idea what you are doing.  Shut your brain off from responding and let what we have to tell you sink in.



Well said. I concur.


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> There's no possible way you could influence people positively.
> To put it very bluntly: people like you are some of the most hated by the gear using community. You lift for 8 months and jump on. Like you think it's some ****ing magical shortcut.
> Here's the thing: if you don't know how to eat and train properly, you're ****ed. Period. All you are going to do is hurt yourself. Your tendons are shit. They've never been pushed to get stronger.  They will snap on you if you keep using gear.
> You're squatting in a smith. This is actually more dangerous than real squats.
> ...



I understand now why people like me are hated by the gear community. But to be honest, I get enough hate directed towards me in my everyday life. I was hoping for at least one normal discussion with people where I could learn and research. Instead, I feel like I'm getting attacked from all sides. 
Whatever happened to civility? 

I cannot wait for the day where I'm no longer a beginner and I have the physique that people will do double takes. I will never bully or harass anyone, even if I think they are clueless or lost.

I decided to join this forum because i was hoping for a civil conversation and to learn. I get enough ridicule in my real life. Guess no matter where i go, the bullies find me. 
It would be  so awesome if people in this world were a little nicer.


----------



## RISE (Feb 6, 2016)

Hahaha just realized I typed "cardio arrest"


----------



## Dex (Feb 6, 2016)

I don't know who Zyzz is. I also am a pussy since I can't bench 300. And who was that in the video?


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

Dex said:


> I don't know who Zyzz is. I also am a pussy since I can't bench 300. And who was that in the video?



I don't know who that was in the video. It was posted to make fun of me.


----------



## bvs (Feb 6, 2016)

Massacre said:


> Interesting. I've never ran anything higher than test. I'll look into it.



Yeah tren higher than test is quite common


----------



## bvs (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok buddy, ill cut you some slack. You need to get off the cycle you are on and run a hcg blast followed by a nolva and clomid pct. The fact that your gear may be fake/underdosed may actually work in your favour for recovery. In the mean time read all of the stickies here, workout hard and after several months come back with some better questions about a first cycle (hint: it will be test only) 
(bonus hint: zyzz and bostin loyd aren't great sources of info)


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

This is a practice just for tren or are people doing it with deca or eq also? I know if I'd run deca higher than test id be posting a thread like this one titled "why doesn't my dick work?" Lol


----------



## RISE (Feb 6, 2016)

Massacre said:


> This is a practice just for tren or are people doing it with deca or eq also? I know if I'd run deca higher than test id be posting a thread like this one titled "why doesn't my dick work?" Lol


It's common when non aromatizing compounds are used since test has the bloating side effect.  So tren, eq, mast, primo, etc are what is commonly seen.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 6, 2016)

RISE said:


> It's common when non aromatizing compounds are used since test has the bloating side effect.  So tren, eq, mast, primo, etc are what is commonly seen.



Thanks bro. You da man!


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> Nobody is offering any solid advice. So what if I admire Zyzz. He had an amazing physique. And Beast Mode is a popular Nick name that sounds cool. I'm not a troll. Whatever that means.
> 
> I never would've imagined so many bullies in one place. It's people like all of you, that makes it difficult for beginners to feel comfortable in the gym environment. Do you ridicule and harass over weight guys in your gym too?



Rumor has it one of the senior members here raped a guy in planet fitness for doing db presses with those little plastic weights.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 6, 2016)

Mythos said:


> Rumor has it one of the senior members here raped a guy in planet fitness for doing db presses with those little plastic weights.


atleast I had the decency to use lube...Ill bet money the op is a 16 year old kid


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 6, 2016)

This thread is awesome. Should be a sticky for sure. 

I was gonna reply but I don't know where to start. Awesome thread. Pure awesomeness


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 6, 2016)

OP, I'm wildly inexperienced however I'd say incorporating all 3 powerlifts (not smith machine) and calorie/macro counting will help you dial in these goals you have in mind. Did wonders for me


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> OP, I'm wildly inexperienced however I'd say incorporating all 3 powerlifts (not smith machine) and calorie/macro counting will help you dial in these goals you have in mind. Did wonders for me



To do that you actually have to go to the gym though.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 6, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> atleast I had the decency to use lube...Ill bet money the op is a 16 year old kid



Ya...it's not full beast mode if you use lube .


----------



## Strength athlete (Feb 6, 2016)

I haven't posted here for some time, but after reading this post I felt compelled to put in my thoughts for the op. I certainly hope that this post is not real, however assuming that it is, I will base my comments as such. Op, you must understand the reason for the friction you have received from the members here. You must also realize that the members here, even those "making fun of you" are trying to assist you.(just not in the way you wish) Do not take what I am saying as an attack, but simply as an attempt to help you realize the reason for members response. Your original post has made it very clear that you have inadequate knowledge of training and the use of aas. You have not yet formed a knowledge base to begin a proper training cycle, let alone the use of aas. You are still a beginner, and have much to learn before implementing more advanced protocols. You are being given a "hard time", because your reckless disregard for the proper use of aas and training is the reason why the general public and media paint such a negative view of enhanced athletes. The members take an incredible insult to individuals with such practice as they perpetuate the negative and ignorant views by others. After reading some of your responses, you appear to have the psychological development of an adolescent. I don't mean that as an attack, but as a simple educated observation. You are NOT equipped, in so many ways, to consider implementing aas. This is an excellent community with many experienced and knowledgeable people. Members with many different backgrounds, and experience levels. If you choose to stick around, you will be able to learn an incredible amount of information. Begin digging around and implement what you have learned. You will be very surprised with what you can learn here by just digging.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> I understand now why people like me are hated by the gear community. But to be honest, I get enough hate directed towards me in my everyday life. I was hoping for at least one normal discussion with people where I could learn and research. Instead, I feel like I'm getting attacked from all sides.
> Whatever happened to civility?
> 
> I cannot wait for the day where I'm no longer a beginner and I have the physique that people will do double takes. I will never bully or harass anyone, even if I think they are clueless or lost.
> ...



Saying pretty please and holding your hand won't get the point across. 
Read between the lines. Actually read what we're saying. You're ignoring every last bit of advice other that what you want to hear. THAT is why we're being assholes. You won't ****ing listen. 

You said you wanted to get the most out of your cycle; *we're trying to help you get the most out of your life. *Which is more important?


----------



## mickems (Feb 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Fine. You want some advice.
> 
> Pin your taint. It absorbs way faster. It's not pleasant, but we do what we must for the gains.



---what if you can't because there is already too much scar tissue there?  then what?


----------



## mickems (Feb 6, 2016)

OP asks  " why is my cycle not working" and no one made the usual bike joke? watsupwitdat?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 6, 2016)

mickems said:


> ---what if you can't because there is already too much scar tissue there?  then what?


18 gauge and a hammer


----------



## Go Away (Feb 6, 2016)

BeastModeZyzz said:


> why dont you lay out a cycle plan for me.
> Thoughts on halotestin?



Halo sounds perfect for you. Make sure you take it every time you go to Chuck E Cheese with your mommy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 6, 2016)

halo and chuck E cheese is a great stack


----------



## BeastModeZyzz (Feb 6, 2016)

bvs said:


> Ok buddy, ill cut you some slack. You need to get off the cycle you are on and run a hcg blast followed by a nolva and clomid pct. The fact that your gear may be fake/underdosed may actually work in your favour for recovery. In the mean time read all of the stickies here, workout hard and after several months come back with some better questions about a first cycle (hint: it will be test only)
> (bonus hint: zyzz and bostin loyd aren't great sources of info)



Thank you for the information.


----------



## Sledge (Feb 8, 2016)

Dude, you're young and have a lifetime of great training and progress ahead of you. But if you jump into this unprepared, you will either injure yourself, or mess up your endogenous hormones or both. I started like you, and I had to begin lifetime TRT in my early thirties. I wish I had people like this to kick me in the ass and give me a wakeup call. Stop now, do a proper pct, stay away from aas and even prohormones. Get your diet and training in order. I'll bet you'll be surprised how far you can go natty.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2016)

You guys are just a bunch of god damn meanies.  This poor little fella just came here for help now he's probably sucking his thumb in the corner. 

OP I think if I were you I would not ever come back here. I would prob head over to Ology.  You'll find some friends over there. 


Hahaha. 

Grow a set son.  Your getting help here already.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 8, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> You guys are just a bunch of god damn meanies.  This poor little fella just came here for help now he's probably sucking his thumb in the corner.
> 
> OP I think if I were you I would not ever come back here. I would prob head over to Ology.  You'll find some friends over there.
> 
> ...


I started reading that and thought "holy crap. We need to get him back on tren ASAP"


----------

